# Health Insurance over 70?



## mitspacescientist (May 28, 2020)

Can one purchase health insurance (of ny kind) if older than 70? I am trying to get a non-lucrative visa. I'm 76, but quite spry and healthy. I have been told by my lawyer in Barcelona that it may be impossible for me to purchase health insurance at all. Is this really the case? If not, then a pointer to one or more companies would be extremely useful.

Thank you.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

If you're a UK state pensioner then you're entitled to an S1 for your health care and shouldn't need private cover.

The NLV requires you to have comprehensive health insurance but it does not say that has to be 'private'. An S1 is in effect such a policy because it entitles it's holder to *the same level of health care from the Spanish state system as a native Spanish citizen would receive, *Spain does not and cannot ask for more than that.

The S1 can in fact can mean _greater _cover than some private schemes which may not extend to things like prosthetics which an S1 would.

You absolutely do NOT need a Spanish lawyer to apply for an NLV, in fact they can be a positive hinderance by giving you duff info as demonstrated in this case i.e. you Barcelona lawyer evidently does not know what an S1 is or who would be entitled to one.

If you feel you must use a lawyer find one in UK who knows what he/she's doing, preferably one who has a provable track record of acting for individuals applying for visas.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> If you're a UK state pensioner then you're entitled to an S1 for your health care and shouldn't need private cover.
> 
> The NLV requires you to have comprehensive health insurance but it does not say that has to be 'private'. An S1 is in effect such a policy because it entitles it's holder to *the same level of health care from the Spanish state system as a native Spanish citizen would receive, *Spain does not and cannot ask for more than that.
> 
> ...


According to the uk.gov site you cannot get an S1 unless you are already a resident of an EU country. 
Don't think you can apply while still a Uk resident. I could be wrong though and from memory this was covered by someone confirming this either somewhere on here or the other forum.






Healthcare for UK nationals living in Spain


How to get state healthcare if you live, work or study in Spain.




www.gov.uk





Although as usual the site has some inaccurate information and is still saying you can get free healthcare after 5 years, even when not a pensioner and that you can join the convenio after being on the patron for a year.

Its worth a go though, all the OP has to do is contact the overseas dept on (0)191 218 1999 and ask.
It would be nice if the OP would then come and confirm this.

As to healthcare there are companies that will cover you but the cost will be quite high. A simple search on google brings up a few.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Barriej said:


> According to the uk.gov site you cannot get an S1 unless you are already a resident of an EU country.


It does not say that, quite the contrary it in fact says "You must show proof of healthcare cover *before* you can register as a resident"!

It's true that being early days there is a dearth of definitive info but in principal very little has changed regarding S1's.

Before the end of the transition period UK would issue an S1 on request but only send it to a foreign address and no more than a maximum of four weeks prior to an intended move. Neither of those were a particular problem as no proof of what the address was was required and the date of a move was taken on face value so in practice anybody could apply for an S1 at any time and have it sent to say a friend or acquaintances address if they themselves were not in Spain at the time

Now when applying for an NLV the only potential difficulty could be in persuading UK to change their procedures and permit an S1 to be sent a UK address in order to be presented to the Spanish consulate along with the rest of an applicants dossier.

It would be perverse to force people who are entitled to an S1 however, but for the fact that they are in UK and applying for an NLV, to take out costly PHI - fully paid for a year in advance - when all they would need to do to work around it would be to go on holiday to Spain, order it to be delivered to an AirBnB, and then hand carry it back!

To add to what I said about Spanish lawyers this outfit would appear to be English and the quote below is from their website:

*Now to the finer points of what the visa application requires.*


 Sufficient economic means.
 Being able to demonstrate that you have no recent criminal record.
 Are not subject to a Schengen ban.
 Have comprehensive private medical insurance with an insurance company authorised to operate in Spain and free of copayment clauses, excesses or grace period. Alternatively an S1 form issued by the UK government. 
 Producing a health certificate which states that you do not suffer from any of a number of diseases (according to the International Health Regulations of 2005).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GUYS - the OP is is flying the US flag, so won't be able to get an S1 anyway!


----------



## mitspacescientist (May 28, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> GUYS - the OP is is flying the US flag, so won't be able to get an S1 anyway!


Thank you for pointing this out so I didn't have to. These comments concerning the UK process are completely useless, of course. Working with a law firm in Barcelona. They're pursuing this for me, too, bit I wondered if someone else had preceded me down this road.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

We all make mistakes but was the "completely useless" really necessary


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mitspacescientist said:


> Thank you for pointing this out so I didn't have to. These comments concerning the UK process are completely useless, of course. Working with a law firm in Barcelona. They're pursuing this for me, too, bit I wondered if someone else had preceded me down this road.


To be fair though, the health insurance requirements are the same, regardless of non-EU nationality.

The info regarding insurance given by MataMata is spot on, taking out the S1 reference.

So not useless.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

It's also worth mentioning that a flag is not necessarily evidence of the nationality of a poster.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor guy...he just wanted some basic help instead he was swamped by largely irrelevant information
because people made quick assumptions and then he was attacked for basically saying so. Give him/ her a break!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

According to this Spanish health insurance comparison site, many insurance companies do have an upper age limit of 75 years for people taking out new policies, but it says that some do issue new policies for those aged up to 80, Adeslas and DKV are mentioned, so you could try those. 






Seguros de salud para jubilados


Seguros de salud para jubilados




www.segurosdesalud-presupuestos.es




.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

kaipa said:


> Poor guy...he just wanted some basic help instead he was swamped by largely irrelevant information
> because people made quick assumptions and then he was attacked for basically saying so. Give him/ her a break!


Who appointed you as an arbiter, stop stirring!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

MataMata said:


> Who appointed you as an arbiter, stop stirring!


 Says the man with a spoon


----------

